

Has anyone noticed the new "I'm feeling lucky" button? - negamax

Mouse hover it
======
carlsednaoui
Yes, that's due to google instant search - the I'm feeling lucky button no
longer has a use (aside from visiting the doodles page)

~~~
dholowiski
I get nothing special on hover, but I get a 503 error when i click it

503\. That’s an error.

The service you requested is not available at this time.

Service error -27. That’s all we know.

[edit]- that was when signed in to google. If I open an incognito window,
clicking the button brings up google doodles as expected.

~~~
negamax
You are not getting links to <http://agoogleaday.com> and google maps with
random pics. I find this awesome

------
halefx
You still use google search? <https://duckduckgo.com/>

